# Cheaper wallpacks?



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just priced some 175 and 70watt metal halide wallpaks and they are ridiculously expensive . These were of course well known brands such as Cooper, Lithonia, etc. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good off brand wallpack that is cheaper?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*price*

what price are you looking for ?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> I just priced some 175 and 70watt metal halide wallpaks and they are ridiculously expensive . These were of course well known brands such as Cooper, Lithonia, etc. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good off brand wallpack that is cheaper?


I sell 100W Induction wallpacks for $285.

How many you need?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I can do 80 watt external inductions for $245. How many you need??


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Your killing the industry. 











Whose are they?

I have MHT. 10 yr warranty. 

You got something better?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yeah*



Dnkldorf said:


> Your killing the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, we get them direct. square tube, 10 yr warrenty, with shipping $245 per to your door!!! High CRI. Eq to 175 MH scotopically proven :thumbup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Source*

Sorry, it I divulged my source I'd have to kill you after.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can start here.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*or*

Or, if your a short term initial cost kind of guy (cheapass). try this

http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/781/HLF-150HSWC150P.html


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Sorry, we get them direct. square tube, 10 yr warrenty, with shipping $245 per to your door!!! High CRI. Eq to 175 MH scotopically proven :thumbup:


Like I said earlier in another thread, compare apples to apples.

There is a guy on Ebay selling I wallpacks. Claims they are 100W, free shipping to you, for $265 I think it was. 

So I bought one. 

Turns out it's a 80W driver and bulb, with a 100W sticker in a marked 100W box. He is direct ship also. Lots of chinese writing on the box.

If your lights crap out, who do you call.......some dude in china?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Atlas brand are fairly cheap and good quality.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Ballast/Bulbs*



Dnkldorf said:


> Like I said earlier in another thread, compare apples to apples.
> 
> There is a guy on Ebay selling I wallpacks. Claims they are 100W, free shipping to you, for $265 I think it was.
> 
> ...


We all know the ballast/bulbs for induction come out of same shanghai factory right


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> We all know the ballast/bulbs for induction come out of same shanghai factory right


Is that what you put up, some no-name import?

Bet you have to drill through the housing, to hang it...tell me I'm right????


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*not many*



Dnkldorf said:


> Is that what you put up, some no-name import?
> 
> Bet you have to drill through the housing, to hang it...tell me I'm right????


not most, only a few. I can also get the ones you get and better if I want to charge the customer $100 more per fixture to have 4 holes knocked out of cast alum body. Doesn't matter to me, it's their money. As long as driver matches bulb and you back the warrenty up what's the difference? I'm a reseller of FSS as well..


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> I sell 100W Induction wallpacks for $285.
> 
> How many you need?


 
you mean I am not getting a discount


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

What is "ridiculously" expensive? 

I pay $180 for the RAB 70w MH wallpacks (that might be high).

You could always go to lowes, get a utilitech, and replace it every week. I think they are only 50 bucks.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> What is "ridiculously" expensive?
> 
> I pay $180 for the RAB 70w MH wallpacks.
> 
> You could always go to lowes, get a utilitech, and replace it every week. I think they are only 50 bucks.


Expensive as in $340 for a Hubbell 175watt MH wallpack 
and $187 for a 70 watt Lithonia


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think the RAB 175w is around $225.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i have used e-conolight stuff, no failures to date. Good price.


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

Howard Lighting is usually pretty competitive also for the metal halide stuff. Some good suggestions above though.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

www.affordablelighting.com


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*



Honestly said:


> www.affordablelighting.com


I second that. Ask for Buddy. He knows his **** ! I buy ton's of stuff off them


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I second that. Ask for Buddy. He knows his **** ! I buy ton's of stuff off them


Yeah, I think I actually found them when you mentioned them in a thread a while ago. They happened to be right down the road (1.5 hr) from me. Thanks, by the way.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*tip*

Here is another tip for the day. 

Lugsdirect.com I just bought a few hundred lugs today. Mostly 4/0 splice reducers ($2.83 per) and a bunch of #4-14, #2-14, and single hole lugs various types and ground bars. I probably saved myself around 2k just from this purchase instead of buying 1 at a time.


----------

